# Clutch diagnosis



## davehoffman14 (Apr 9, 2007)

I just noticed a creaking when I push in my clutch. It sounds like stepping on a loose floorboard. Could this be a major problem, or just a job for WD-40? I would hate to take it in and find out it just needed some lube.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

First, download the FSM from:
Category:Service - The Nissan 350Z Wiki

Then look in the clutch section to find the exploded diagram of the clutch pedal assembly. Apply lithium based grease on the "Clevis Pin" and its accompanying "bushing" like it says. Just say NO to WD40.

Now, clutch all you want.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nothing wrong with WD40, it was after all invented as a lubricant for use in aircraft..... Grease will become displaced after a while and you'll be back to the same problem. WD40, however, will not. Never had a single problem using WD40 in any situation, plus since it displaces water it's great for things like distributors and low mount alternators....


----------

